# Soap recipes...revisited



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

I am curious as to how making just coconut oil and palm oil soap will work out. Right now I use coconut oil, palm oil, and canola oil because I don't have any sunflower oil. But I am wanting to try just coconut oil and palm oil.. I was trying to find the website that gave the oil descriptions and what they are good and so on but now i can't find it, if someone has it please share.

Thanks
Autumn


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is the one you're looking for. This site talks about oil characteristics in the soap. It also gives a rating of qualities in the soap calculator.

http://www.soapcalc.com/soapqualities.asp


----------

